# مهام مراقب الطرق



## وليد العدل (2 أغسطس 2006)

:1: الاطلاع على وثائق المشروع والتعاميم الصادرة للعمل بموجبها.​4 – تحضير دفتر يومية لتسجيل تقارير سير العمل اليومية. ​4- حصر الأعمال المنفذة يومياً. ​التحقق من تنظيف مناطق الإنشاء ( الطرق ) من المخلفات
عند الوصول بالقطع إلى المناسيب المطلوبة يتم التحقق من صلاحية التربة الأصلية كطبقة قاعدة ( Subgrade )
وفي حالة عدم صلاحيتها فإما أن تحسن خواصها أو تستبدل بتربة أخرى صالحة.​يتم إجـراء تجربة بروكتور على مواد طبقة القاعدة لتحديد أقصى كثافة جافة ومحتوى الرطوبة
7 – التحقق من استواء سطح طبقة القاعدة .​يردم المتر الأول أسفل منسوب سطح طبقة القاعدة على طبقات لا تزيد عن 20 سم
وإذا كان العمق أكثر من واحد متر يتم الردم على طبقات لا تزيد عن 30سم
4-2- أعمال طبقة ما تحت الأساس Subbase : ​- تجربة بروكتور على المواد لتحديد أقصى كثافة جافة ومحتوى الرطوبة الأمثل.​يقوم المساح بالتحقق من الطبقة مساحياً ( خط المحور + المنسوب
6 – التحقق من نسبة الدمك ومحتوى الرطوبة بإجراء اختبار الكثافة الحقلي .​4-3- أعمال طبقة اللصق الأسفلتية ( ( MC1 بين طبقات الردم والطبقة الأسفلتية :​بمعدل ( 0.65- 1.75) لتر/م2
1 – التأكد التام من نظافة وتماسك تربة السطح لطبقة ما تحت الأساس . ​2 – التأكد التام من 3 ​– التأكد مـن درجة حرارة المادة الأسفلتية السائلة قبل الرش حسب المواصفات . ​جفاف سطح طبقة ما تحت الأساس5 – عدم الرش أثناء الأمطار . ​منع المرور فوق الطبقة فترة لا تقل عن 24 ساعة لا تزيد هذه المدة عن 72 ساعة​4-4- أعمال طبقة الأساس الأسفلتي Asphalt Base Course : ​4 – التأكد من تنظيف سطح الطبقة اللاصقة (MC1 ) باستعمال ضواغط الهواء . ​التأكد من درجة حرارة المخلوط الأسفلتي (139ْ- 163ْ​​8 – مراقبة عملية فرش الخلطة الأسفلتية والتأكد من سمك الطبقة بزيادته إلى حوالي (15-20% ) قبل الدمك . ​9 – التأكد من أن الفواصل الإنشائية عمودية على سطح الطريق وبكامل عمق الطبقة.​التأكد من رش الفواصل الإنشائية بطبقة لصق (R C2)​11 – في حالة فرش المخلوط الأسفلتي في أكثر من طبقة فلا يتم الإذن بفرش الطبقة اللاحقة إلا بعد إتمام دمك وبرودة الطبقة السابقة . ​عملية الدمك بالمداحل الحديدية والمطاطية ، والتأكد من سرعة المدحلة وعدم تجاوزها للمواصفات​ألايزيد عن 0.25لتر/م2 ( RC2 ).​4-6- طبقة الرصف السطحية (Wearing Course ) : ​​


----------



## salem ziad (31 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أشكرك يا أخي على مشاركتك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع احياء المواضيع القديمة
اتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وتقبل مروروي


----------



## دودوالشقى (20 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وتقبل مروروي


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

_جزاك الله خيراً ...................._


----------



## الكشفى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك اخونا الكريم


----------



## talan77 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

